# Bunny madness



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Was supposed to go rabbit hunting for the first time this season on Sunday with a couple buddies, but they backed out on me. Their loss....had my limit stomping brush in 30 minutes. Sad part is, it should have been 15 minutes. Shooting was a little rusty. Ended up jumping 8 bunnies. Hit another spot last night before sunset for 15 minutes. Went 1/2. Will be back at it this weekend.


----------



## Island Time (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice was you on private land or state?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to have a place like that. Could always go and kick a limit. Took beagles there one day and ran 29 rabbits. I'm sure some were run a second time but it was super fun and we brought home some tired dogs.
That lasted for four years and then the landowner decided to clear the valley of brush and thickets.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Island Time- private land

Shortdrift- if I took beagles to the place I went Sunday I'm sure we could have a day like that as well. Bet the dogs were happy after that hunt!!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

That brings back some great memories. I had a place like that too. I had a sweet deal with the landowner. I took care of his beehives in the summer and I pretty much had exclusive hunting privelages. To run 30 rabbits a day was pretty common. To say the least, I was spoiled! There was like 300 acres to hunt on and it was less than a mile from the house. My friend passed on, kids fought over the estate, and now has been sold in sections. Great times there teaching my son to hunt and what it meant to respect the landowner's property and develop a relationship with them. I taught both my kids to drive on the farm roads there.


----------



## Island Time (Oct 27, 2011)

I bet your buddies are kicking themselves for not going. All the private land I used to hunt is now inside city limits and public land is just to out of control. They just dont manage it like they used to. I can remember when they used to cut lanes every 30 yards or so and the fields were only waste high. Now no lanes and cover to my chest. Anytime you cant find a partner to go on a weekend just let me know. Heck for a good time chasing bunnies I will even take a vacation day during the week.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Made it back out yesterday morning with a buddy of mine. The hunting was tough to say the least. Cold and windy, which I think kept the rabbits holed up. We ended up going 2/5. Seemed like when we jumped a rabbit, it would find a hole before we could even get our guns up. Will hopefully be back at it this weekend


----------

